# My blue bar baby...



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I wanted to share the photos i took of my solo blue bar baby. About 3 weeks at this time and mommy is sitting on another set of eggs.

Daddy just finished feeding when i took this photo.









Here's daddy "Bully" standing guard


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a cutie. Dad looks like he is saying, "Go ahead.....make my day!!" He looks very protective.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a sweetie, I just love them that age. My baby just turned a month old. I hug him all the time.  

I love that white spot on daddy, he looks a very protective dad.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Actually he was the Bully in the loft and kind off settled down after he had a mate. He also would peck my hand if I try to stick my hand anywhere close to his nestbox. He even flew on top my head the day i took his baby out to take the picture. That single and only white feather just suddenly starting growing last month and he's now a yearling as of today.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very handsome Daddy Bird and a totally wonderful, fat, healthy baby! Thanks for the photos, and please keep those pictures coming!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's an update while i cleaned the nestbox.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Won't be long and he will be all growed up! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

They grow so quickly! That is such a pretty baby with those little yellow tufts. I loved all your pictures of blue bar baby and Lost and her squeakers.

Margaret


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Heres an update and baby already left his nest but dad still checking on him even if baby seems to ignore his dad. Hope to see him flying soon. So far he just hangouts on the top of the loft and fly down to the ground. Today was the first time that he trapped on his own too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Baby sez .. heck .. I've still got a few baby yellow fuzzies .. I think I am being pressured here  Very cute youngster Eze .. good luck!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Eze, 
I swear, you take some of the best pigeon pictures around. Your BB is darling. I love em with the little yellow hairs sticking up.

Margaret


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

beautiful, and good luck


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That baby is so cute... they always make me feel silly/soppy, grinning all alone at a photograph!

Cynthia


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I got caught up taking photos of Lost and Speck's baby yesterday. I'll get a photo tomorrow. Baby been lazy and just loves to hangout on the loft roof. But he did fly to my neighbor's roof across the street and back today


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

What a beautiful little blue bar.  
Thanks for sharing him with us,

Cindy


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Took some pics early this morning after i let it out and as always.... on the loft roof kicking back. All his yellow fuzzies are gone. 










Looking back at me....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I decided to let my OB out to fly and guess what... baby flew with them for a short while until the OB started flying further away... Baby left the group and came flying back to the loft on it's own.

I tried to get a shot before baby dropped in when trapping but i was too late.









Here's baby looking down on my secondary trap door...


----------



## lil_jess (May 2, 2006)

nice and healthy baby racer you have...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Today baby flew with Lost and Speck's first clutch babies and the 3 was gone for about an hour. Also my nephew decided to name him Prince since he was acting like one yesterday afternoon and his mom's name is Princess.

Here's a shot of them foraging on the ground.


----------

